# 1st Ever controlgeek.net Meetup/geekout at Infocomm!



## JohnHuntington (Jun 1, 2011)

For anyone going to infocomm, we will be drinking and driving go karts on Wednesday night! And, of course, geeking out. Details here.

John


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 2, 2011)

Sounds cool. I wish that I was going this year.


----------



## dvsDave (Jun 2, 2011)

One of these days, I would love to get out to Infocomm! Take pictures and let us know what cool stuff you find!


----------



## museav (Jun 5, 2011)

John, I wish I could join you but I already have two and possibly three commitments for that evening. I do hope to run into you sometime during the show!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 5, 2011)

Sure you do Brad, but will they be that fun?


----------



## NickVon (Jun 5, 2011)

ruinexplorer said:


> Sure you do Brad, but will they be that fun?


 
i just got an invite from Panasonic... I guess they like all the money I spent on the new projector for our space. Don't know if i can make it but it would be cool to meet up with some of you people and geek out ;-)


----------

